# Should I exchange 64-bit PC for 32-bit



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I only run 64 bit Server OS's so I can't speak from experience with Vista of XP but I can offer a suggestion.

Do you have a non OEM copy of 32 bit Vista or XP? If so, load it up instead then install all the needed drivers for your hardware. The 64 bit processor will run the 32 bit versions no problem.

Personally, I'd give the 64 bit version a try to see if it works with everything I want to run on it. If not, install a 32 bit os.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

A lot of new rigs are shipping with 64 bit OS now. Vista is getting to the point where it can benefit from 4 gigs of RAM. A 32 bit OS is limited to seeing a little over 3 gigs. Anything more is wasted. I've set up a few of these rigs now and haven't had any compatibility issues.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm disappointed at 64 bit windows vista...what a waste of $180.

I guess I will wait for updates...frequent lockups with 32 bit software plague my system.


----------



## MeraleeCrowl (Oct 23, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> ...frequent lockups with 32 bit software...


What kinds of software?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

MeraleeCrowl said:


> What kinds of software?


I have had firefox crash, Crysis (game), some data editors, some drivers. The driver support isn't good. I have updated some things and firefox is not crashing on me so often. Crysis is still crashing. And the editors will crash. I think alot of it is driver related.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a 64 Bit AMD processor and Vista 32 Ultimate. No problems here.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

polarzak said:


> I have a 64 Bit AMD processor and Vista 32 Ultimate. No problems here.



Its because your only using 32 bit. When you have a 64 bit cpu, but 32 bit operating system, you only use 32 bit software and drivers.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> Its because your only using 32 bit. When you have a 64 bit cpu, but 32 bit operating system, you only use 32 bit software and drivers.


I know THAT! Just making a comment. This is not my first PC ever owned. Still have a DOS based 286 in the basement. :laughing: "What is THAT?' you say? :jester:


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

MeraleeCrowl said:


> Hi there! I need some advice and everything I read online is confusing me more.
> 
> Over the weekend I bought a PC online. I got it today and found out that it's 64-bit and I don't know if I should exchange it for something that's 32-bit or keep it. I'll try to give all the pertinant details.
> 
> ...


It is a good machine that you purchased, and the price seems good. However, if the reason for buying it was the 512 mb RAM on your original machine, you could have purchased more RAM much more cheaply.

What is spec for old machine?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Good specs...64 bit should suit you just fine.

The reason my pc throws fits is because I have very new hardware (with very young drivers)


----------



## MeraleeCrowl (Oct 23, 2008)

orange said:


> What is spec for old machine?


HP Pavilion
Intel Pentium 4 2 GHz
248 MB RAM
Windows XP 2002
60 something GB hard drive
CD-R
DVD player
3.5 floppy


----------

